# Info par produktiem >  Litija baterija R6(AA) 3.6V 2250mAh EVE

## pedro

Labdien!

interesē praktiskā pieredze ar šī ražotāja litija baterijām, brāķu daudzums un kalpošanas ilgums.

Apkalpoju iekārtas, kas šobrīd ar Varta 3,0 V Litija bateriju strādā, paredzētais darbības ilgums 12+1 gads. 

Dažas iekārtas novecojot sāk "vājāk" raidīt, t.i. vairs netiek uztvertas nepieciešamajā attālumā. Problēmu atrsināju nomainot ~9 gadus vecu VARTA bateriju ar spriegumu 3,07 V pret jaunu VARTA (pirku Argusā par 9,00EUR) kurai spriegums bija ap 3,3V  (pēc parametriem 3,0V) 

Pēc pieredzes sprieguma paaugstināšana uzlaboja distanci, tagad pamēģināju topika nosaukumā minēto EVE 3,6 AA bateriju. Spiegums jaunai 3,67V, iekārta darbojas. Cena 3,65EUR. 

Nopirku 7 gab kopā, no tām 2 gabali starp 2-3 volti, viena no tām spriežot pēc marķējuma ražota 2013 gadā, pārējās 14 gada pavasaris.

Visām pārējām 5 gab spriegums 3,67V 

UZMANĪBU JAUTĀJUMSvai kādam ir pieredze ar šī ražotāja produktiem?
ko gaidīt no šādas baterijas pēc 3-5-10 gadiem? Nepieciešamais ilgums ko vajadzētu noturēt V virs 3,30 būtu līdz 2019, t.i. vēl 4 gadi, tālāk, iespējams iekārta atteiksies strādāt dēļ iebūvētā kalendāra (Qundis /Siemens AEW36 varbūt kādam pazīstams )

----------


## sasasa

Neatradu info par šo baču. Cik viņai max strāvu var noņemt?

----------


## pedro

http://www.lemona.lv/LIUSE/TI/En/Pdf/ER14505P-EVE-1.pdf

http://www.lemona.lv/LIUSE/TI/En/Pdf/ER14505P-EVE-1.pdf

hmm, kā linka ievietošanas poga strādā?

----------


## abergs

Par konkrētajām baterijām neko nevaru pateikt - neesmu lietojis.<br>Ir tikai pieredze ar bateriju mainīšanu - iekārtai PLC (FUJI-FLEX) nomainīju 8 litija "backup" baterijas (katrā modulī pa vienai).
Gada laikā divas bija nobeigušās; pārējās daudz maz lietojamas. Lai varētu dot garantiju - ir jāsazinās ar iekārtas ražotāju:ko tie rekomendē. Finansiali - tas citai reizei...

P.S. Ražots Ķīnā - tas daudz ko izsaka...

----------


## pedro

Ražotājs nav paredzējis baterijas maiņu vispār, kaut iekārta ir izjaucama (nezāģējot) un baterija pievienota ar štekeri. Jautājums ir par bateriju konkrēto bateriju. Pēc tās datasheeta 10 gadus viņai būtu "jāturās", ja kāds atsauktos, ka "pulkstenī" ielicis pirms 4 gadiem un uzrakstītu cik šobrīd spriegums būtu ļoti pateicīgs.

----------


## Obsis

Lai arī mazās pogas ražotājs nav paredzējis lādēt, tās uzlādēt tomēr var, dažas labāk, citas sliktāk, un slikti nozīmē to, ka apmēram 20% enerģijas var iepūst atpakaļ, labi - ka virs 50% var ieslānīt. 
Kritērijs - constant current režīmā lādē līdz sāk augt temperatūra, un tad vairs ne grama. Strāva jāsaregulē uz 1/10 no ietilpības un jālādē 10 stundas. Piemēram, 0,5 Ah prasa 0,05 A. Pa skaisto jau būtu kontrolēt negatīva dU/dt iecirkni un no tā brīža atslēgt uzlādi, bet pāris reižu mūžā uzlādei soiģot arī bez tādiem smalkumiem. Teiksim tā, +40C jau ir sprādzienbīstams stāvoklis.
Lai uzlādētu, no aparāta nav jāizņem, pietiek atvienot vienu galu - pārgriez celiņu un vēlāk uzlodēsi tiltiņu.

Par špannungu - 3,7V ir tas pats, kas parastai baterijai 1,500V. Taču uzlādes laikā U var pieaugt pat virs 4,3V, kaut arī tā ir zīme, ka baterijai sākas pirmpensijas norieta gadi. Normāli būtu uzlādes laikā 3,9...4,1V.

----------


## pedro

pēc "mazās pogas" saprotu, ka runā par šādiem elementiem?


jo manā saimniecībā tipiski 2A 1/2AA vai D


doma interesanta, pavilkt dzīvību lādējot, 
kā būtu lādēt 3V bateriju ar piem max 3.6V spriegumu? varētu arī ilgāk.
 ļoti nepatīk viņas atvienot no iekārtas, jo iekārtai pirms tam jāpievieno rezerves barošanas avots, un ja kautkur nomudās, palieku bez iekārtas, jo atmiņa, datumi, pazūd un rīku / iespēju atjaunot nav.

----------


## Obsis

Nupat man arī ievajadzējās kaut vai pavisam mazas ietilpības, bet tādu bateriju, kas spēj strādāt 15-25 gadus. Un esmu pārracis kalnus ar ražotājiem, un pagaidām risinājumu nezinu. Stāv rakstīts, ka vienas no ilgmūžīgākajām pasaulē it kā esot Stanfordas Alumīnijnieces, tikai nopērkamas gan es tās nekur neesu manījis. Otra alternatīva apburošam uzlādes ciklu skaitam ir LiFePo (kas turklāt maz baidās no par daudz uzlādes), taču par darbmūžu gan tur nekas īpašs nav. Īpaši garu mūžu ieslavē LiMn2O4 baterijām, bet sevišķi lēnu pašizlādi LiNixMnyCozO2 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-ion_battery)
Vēl interesanta ir vairākas desmitgades garantējošā TiO2 sistēma kā te: (http://media.ntu.edu.sg/NewsReleases...0-10ae4c50c934) tikai uz plaukta to vēl neesmu manījis.
P.S. Vēl dikten tiek slavēta ražotāja *Eneloop* LiMeH un var provēt ar LiCoO, un   LMnO=LMO; un LiNiMnCoO=NMC, kas īpaši lēni vecē
P.P.S. Ķīnīzeru LiFePo es jau kādus pāris gadus pīdzinu elektrobaikā. Neskatoties uz to, ka šis pamatā stāv kaktā, bateriju degradāciju vēl nemana.
P.P.P.S
Tavai baterijai                       dokuments http://www.varta-microbattery.com/ap...ets/DS6205.PDF rāda, ka ietilpība ir 1550 mAh, tātad optimālā uzlādes strāva ir 155 mA, kas strāvas stabilizācijas režīmā jānotur 10 stundas ilgi. Uzliec tikai sprieguma kontroli, kas visu atrubina pie 4,2...4,3 V sasniegšanas.
PPPPS: Par kalpošanas laiku: vairākumam Litija 2...2,5 gadi ir maksimums, un ja 3-4 gadi tad tas ir patīkams bet ne sevišķi ticams pārsteigums.

----------

